# il y en a / il en reste - pronom "y" avec un sujet impersonnel



## timpeac

Salut ! Une question pour vous - je sais qu'on dit "il y a" "il y en a" et "il doit y avoir" etc mais est-ce qu'il y a un autre verbe où on utilise "y" dans ce sens ?

Je pense que non, mais des phrases (ou autres) comme "il y habite trois moines à Nantes" ce serait possible ? Ou seulement "il habite trois moines à Nantes" (je sais bien sûr qu'on pourrait dire "trois moines habitent à Nantes".

Merci


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris, est-ce que tu cherches un autre verbe impersonnel (où le pronom "il" ne représente rien) qui peut se construire avec y ?
Je n'en vois pas, "il y a" est vraiment particulier. 


On ne peut pas dire "il habite trois moines à Nantes", habiter ne peut pas être impersonnel, on doit dire "Trois moines habitent à Nantes".

Pour prendre un verbe impersonnel, on pourrait dire "il reste trois moines à Nantes" mais pas "il y reste trois moines à Nantes". 
"Il y reste trois moines" est correct (edit: mais ça sonne bizzarrement...) . Ici y représente Nantes donc ça ne rentre pas dans le cadre de ta question, si?


----------



## ob1

Je ne suis pas non plus sûr d'avoir bien compris. Toutefois, je propose le verbe mettre comme dans "s'y mettre à plusieurs" ou reprendre dans "s'y reprendre en plusieurs fois"
BEN


----------



## Agnès E.

Il y a également  s'entendre comme dans : *s'y entendre à* poser des questions trop difficiles pour nous autres pauvres francophones... 

S'y faire : *il faudra t'y faire*, Tim, toutes tes questions auront une réponse !


----------



## hald

*J'y crois pas* qu'on arrive à poser ce genre de questions


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,
tu peux trouver les usages de "y" ici.
j´espère que ça servira.
Au revoir et bonnes fêtes de Noël.


----------



## timpeac

Désolé pour la confusion. Je pose ma question autrement.

"Il y en a trois" et "il en reste trois" sont des constructions impersonnelles. Pourquoi faut-il ajouter un "y" à l'un et pas à l'autre ? C'est un cas unique où il y en a d'autres comme ça ? ("il doit y avoir" c'est "il y a" mais un peu plus compliqué)

Pourquoi est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "rester" impersonnellement mais pas "habiter" - "il reste trois moines" mais pas "il habite trois moines" ? C'est juste à apprendre au cas par cas ou il y a une raison plus profonde ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Rebonjour
Dans ton exemple "y" représente un lieu et "en" représente un objet. Tu peux d´ailleurs combiner les deux "Il y en reste trois" même si ce n´est ni très fréquent ni très joli. Cela ne signifie pa que "reste" soit un verbe impersonnel, sino transitif (con COD). Pour "habiter" c´est la même chose. Dans ton premier exemple "trois moines" semblent être une localité (je crois savoir que c´est aussi le nom d´un restaurant célèbre mais je ne suis pas sûre qu´il se trouve du côté de Nantes) donc tu peux dire "Il y habite". 
J´espère que ça pourra t´aider un peux plus. de toute façon je vais me replonger dans les définitions des verbes personnels et impersonnels.


----------



## hald

"Il y en a trois" c'est une forme de "il y a" (je ne sais pas si c'est très clair). En gros, tu peux dire "il y a trois moines" ou "il y en a trois", "en" se rapportant aux moines. De la même façon, "il reste trois moines" peut devenir "il en reste trois", "en" se rapportant aux moines. Mais comme il n'y a pas de "y" dans la première expression d'origine, il n'y a pas de raison d'en mettre un dans la seconde.

Quant à rester et habiter, j'ai l'impression que ça tient à la différence de sens. Dans la phrase "il reste trois moines", rester n'a pas le même sens qu'habiter : en anglais, on dirait "there are three monks left".
"Il reste quelque chose" est l'équivalent de "there is something left".

On pourrait écrire "il vivait trois moines à Nantes", mais c'est le genre de tournure qu'on verrait plutôt dans un conte, au même titre que "il était une fois".

A la relecture je me demande si mes explications sont compréhensibles, j'espère que ça t'aidera tout de même


----------



## timpeac

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Rebonjour
> Dans ton exemple "y" représente un lieu et "en" représente un objet. Tu peux d´ailleurs combiner les deux "Il y en reste trois" même si ce n´est ni très fréquent ni très joli. Cela ne signifie pa que "reste" soit un verbe impersonnel, sino transitif (con COD). Pour "habiter" c´est la même chose. Dans ton premier exemple "trois moines" semblent être une localité (je crois savoir que c´est aussi le nom d´un restaurant célèbre mais je ne suis pas sûre qu´il se trouve du côté de Nantes) donc tu peux dire "Il y habite".
> J´espère que ça pourra t´aider un peux plus. de toute façon je vais me replonger dans les définitions des verbes personnels et impersonnels.


 
Non - j'ai choisi "trois moines" au hasard. 



> tu peux dire "Il y habite".


 donc "il y habite 4 singes" c'est vraiment possible ?

Je crois que je devrais clarifier - je n'ai pas de confusion quant à comment utiliser ces verbes (ni "y" pour un lieu ni "en" pour "d'eux"). Ma question est plutôt une sur la structure du français. Pour une tournure impersonnelle pourquoi faut-il ajouter un "y" à certains verbes, rien à d'autres et pour certains verbes on n'a pas le choix d'en faire un usage impersonnel.

Il n'y a pas de grande différence à première vue entre 
- il y a 4 singes
- il reste 4 singes
- 4 singes habitent à Paris (non il habite 4 singes)

mais la structure en est différente chaque fois (+ "y", pas d'"y", impersonnel pas possible).


Hald - je sais qu'il y a une différence de sens entre "rester" et "habiter", par exemple, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi cela impliquerait un usage impersonnel pour l'un et pas pour l'autre.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Encore moi
Pardon pour le "peux".
D' après la grammaire du Larousse:
I-1. Les verbes impersonnels sont des formes verbales qui ne se présentent qu´à la 3ième personne et sont invariables à l´égard de leur environnement. 2. il y des verbes statutairement impersonnels et par transformation (c´est le cas de "rester").
II- "en" est employé dans les fonctions suivantes: 1. COD (il correspond à un complément précédé de DE ou DES, 2. complément circonstanciel, 3. de nom, d´adverbe.
III. "y" est employé comme complément de verbe.
IV. "Y" et "En" forment toutes sortes de locutions dans lesquelles ils sont difficilement analysables"
J´espère que ce n´est pas trop technique mais je trouve la dernière phrase encourageante.
À bientôt


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re rebonjour
Je crois qu´en fait ta confusion vient de "l´obligation" que tu veux mettre en avant. Il ne faut pas ajouter un "y" ou un "en" à certains verbes. C´est selon tes besoins sauf dans le cas de "il y a" qui est considéré comme locution démonstrative.
"Il y a 4 singes" c´est démonstratif.
"Il reste 4 singes" verbe impersonnel par transformation
"il habite 4 singes" je ne l´ai jamais entendu et je crois que "Habiter" n´est transformable en verbe impersonnel. Je n´ai pas la liste des verbes transformables mais c´est l´usage qui te renseignera.
Au revoir


----------



## LV4-26

Tim said:
			
		

> donc "il y habite 4 singes" c'est vraiment possible ?


Non, à ma connaissance, ce n'est pas possible.

Je crois qu'il n'y a qu'il y a  qui puisse se construire ainsi. Dans tous les exemples auxquels on peut penser, "y" remplace un mot ou une locution déjà exprimés ailleurs dans le même texte.

Alors que, dans le cas d_'il y a_, "y" ne remplace rien. C'est une expression toute faite, il faut la prendre globalement. La seule chose qui fait qu'elle n'est pas totalement figée, c'est qu'elle se conjugue à tous les temps (sauf au particpipe présent, je pense : _il y ayant ? )
_
*Il y aurait eu* un accident.
*Il y eut* un soir et* il y eut* un matin (ça, c'est pas de moi )
Robert Bidochon se leva de devant la télé, se gratta furieusement l'entrejambe puis il ouvrit le réfrégirateur et s'exclama "Pas un seul instant, je ne me fusse imaginé* qu*'il *pût encore* y avoir* de la Kro dans ce frigo pourri".

* conditionnel passé dit "deuxième forme"  = serais imaginé.


----------



## LV4-26

Tim, pour revenir à tes moines, je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il y a une tournure dont nous n'avons pas parlée.
_Il habite trois moines à Nantes_ n'est pas possible mais si on veut dire quelque chose de très approchant on peut dire :
_Il y a trois moines qui habitent à Nantes_
(je crois que personne n'a mentionné cette possibilité).

Elle sera probablement peu employée car on lui préfèrera une formulation plus simple (trois moines habitent à Nantes, par exemple). Néanmoins, il peut arriver qu'on l'utilise. Elle est parfaitement correcte et sonne parfaitement bien.


----------



## xav

Ah, pardon - mais je croyais contribuer à répondre à ta question.

En fait, dans "il y a", ce n'est pas le "y" qui est curieux, c'est le "a", qui devrait être un "est".
On peut d'ailleurs se demander dans quels cas on peut remplacer "il y a" par "il est", et dans quels cas on ne peut pas.
"Il y a des jours où..." = "Il est des jours où..."
mais pas "il est du lait dans le frigo" - 
et quid de "il est un doute qui m'obsède" ?
Peut-on dire que "il est" fonctionne quand il est (je veux dire : il y a) une relative qui suit ? Non.

NB.


> Originally Posted by *Tim*
> _donc "il y habite 4 singes" c'est vraiment possible ?_


Oui, pour moi - peut-être pas avec des singes, évidemment :

Cette ville est grande et belle, il y habite de nombreux notaires.
 
Pourquoi "notaires" ?
Et pourquoi pas, hein ?!


----------



## timpeac

Xav - merci d'avoir signalé des différences entre "il y a" et "il est". Il me semble que plus on réfléchit à ce sujet plus c'est compliqué !

OK, pour toi "il y habite de nombreux notaires" ça va très bien, c'est vrai ?

Donc, pour être clair ça va aussi "il habite de nombreux notaires à Lyon" ? (pour différencier l'usage habituel d' "y" de celui dans "il y a").

A ton avis ça marche pour d'autres verbes ? Par exemple, il respire/il sue/il bosse/il lit des journaux et il se gagne la vie également des notaires à Lyon ?

Je me demande en particulier si un verbe qui est différent à l'oreille au singulier comme "lit" va clocher (ou bien un verbe du langage familier comme "bosser").


----------



## LV4-26

Et bé ! On apprend des tas de choses sur ce forum, même dans sa propre langue.
La phrase de xav :
_ Cette ville est grande et belle, il y habite de nombreux notaires._
me semblait bizarre et je n'arrivais pas à m'y faire.
J'ai vérifié : il y a quelques cas sur l'internet. Par exemple :
_la forêt où nous allons est grande et *Il y habite des* monstres._
Ça continue à sonner étrangement à mes oreilles mais je vais m'y faire.

Par contre, je reste convaincu que la liste des verbes pouvant être précédés de_ il y _(dans le type de construction dont nous parlons) est une liste limitée.

Je me vois mal dire :
_Ce grenier est fréquenté par des animaux de toutes sortes. Il y mange une bonne douzaine de rats._
Mais bon, j'avais le même problème avec _habiter _jusqu'à récemment...



			
				Tim said:
			
		

> "il habite de nombreux notaires à Lyon" ?


Si la phrase de xav est correcte, celle-ci devrait l'être aussi, y'a pas de raison.


> Il me semble que plus on réfléchit à ce sujet plus c'est compliqué !


Comme souvent !


			
				Tim said:
			
		

> Mais peut-être les aborilingues en pensent-ils autrement


Non, ils pensent comme toi. Ce_ il _est impersonnel* et invariable. Le verbe qui le suit est également invariable.

* Un de mes amis humoristes avait un sketch qui commençait ainsi :
"Il pleut...Qui ça,_ il_ ?......"


----------



## Agnès E.

Très sincèrement, j'imagine mal cet usage avec le verbe _habiter_. 

Il est en revanche courant avec le verbe _se trouver_ (synonyme de _il y a_) : il se trouve de nombreux notaires à Lyon ; il s'y trouve de nombreux notaires.


----------



## LV4-26

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Très sincèrement, j'imagine mal cet usage avec le verbe _habiter_.


Moi, je n'ai plus besoin de l'imaginer : je l'ai vu. Mais ça me fait quand même toujours aussi drôle.


----------

